# Begginer Question



## al21k (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I just imported approx 300 pics into lightroom, I wanted to apply the "AUTO" function to all pics under the basic tab.  Is there a way to quickly do this, without going through each pic?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 16, 2012)

al21k, welcome to the forums.

Easiest way: In Library Grid View with your images visible, press Ctrl-A, to select all of the images, then just click the Auto Tone in the Library Quick Develop Right Hand Panel

In the Develop Basic Panel, select an image in the filmstrip below the  main window. Again, press Ctrl-A to select all the images. At the bottom of the Right Hand Panel, click the little toggle switch just to the left of the Sync... button to enable AutoSync. Press Auto in the Basic Tone Panel.  *** Turn off AutoSync *** or chaos will shortly ensue.

There are several other ways to skin this particular cat, including enabling AutoTone at import time.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 17, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> al21k, welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several other ways to skin this particular cat, including enabling AutoTone at import time.



Not a good option in my opinion. The Auto Tone function works for some images and does some "strange" things with other images. You may find yourself having to back off the Auto Tone on a lot of the images. For me I find it can improve images which have fair/good exposure, DR, tone but does not rescue "poor" captures.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 17, 2012)

It is possible to automate an enormous amount of activity in Lightroom - and this can be fantastic for productivity.
Automating develop presets is probably not wise unless all the images concerned were shot in identical light.
The only develop preset I use on import is lens corrections.

Welcome to the forum by the way and feel free to continue to hit us with the questions.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## CEJonesjr (Sep 17, 2012)

I had the "Auto" function on for a while. Then, I found myself resetting each photo because Auto would either format the photo too dark or alter the colors. I now import photos without Auto turned on. They are imported as shot. Then, I work on the ones that I want to keep.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a thought, we can get a bit too "Auto" minded, Auto ISO setting in camera, Auto exposure (program mode) in camera, Auto White Balance in camera, capture in raw mode, Then Auto Tone in Lightroom?. Then complain about the final image output.


----------



## al21k (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks Brad Snyder that worked perfectly.


It seems like when working with large quantaties of photos applying LR auto functions is a good way to start, and then go through all the pics individually and make adjustments as necessary.  What are the pro's thoughts and comments on this, just curious?  Or do you guys go through every photo and make each adjustment manually?


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 17, 2012)

Just read the previous posts!

Tony Jay


----------



## gregDT (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 for not using auto edit on import. Sometimes I click auto edit on an image and see the tones go very strange indeed,  usually very under exposed. It's not common but occurs often enough for auto toning to not be an option for me.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 17, 2012)

For me, I usually hit 'em all with Auto Tone (depending on lighting circumstances). If I don't like it, it's a single click per pic, to go back to the default starting point. 

But I also recognize, I'm nowhere near as fussy as most photogs (nor are my clients and/or friends/family), and many photogs are (very) not happy with Lr4.x autotone as evidenced above and elsewhere.


----------



## gregDT (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah I often punch the Auto Tone button on a picture by picture basis and quite often LR produces a decent result that needs little if any additional tone editing. But I do like to see what it does to each image, hence I never batch the process. It's a fine tool but just needs to be used interactively.


----------

